# Shifa Aggregate!



## xyz1

Everyone please share your aggregate over here. Lets make this one an official thread since there are a lot of other threads and quite confusing so yeah!


----------



## RobinAV

65% sorry I've mentioned this like thrice, just trying to encourage people


----------



## nidarasul

63.30


----------



## xyz1

RobinAV said:


> 65% sorry I've mentioned this like thrice, just trying to encourage people


Haha I get you


----------



## Aamna

63.3%


----------



## mianshoaib70

64%


----------



## essay

62.1 :/


----------



## nidarasul

From what I gather, i think there are a lot of people with aggregates from 60-65.


----------



## RobinAV

nidarasul said:


> From what I gather, i think there are a lot of people with aggregates from 60-65.


I think so too, but whether that's a good thing or not I can't decide. I also know three people personally whose aggregate is above 70, so that doesn't help my confidence either ​


----------



## nidarasul

RobinAV said:


> I think so too, but whether that's a good thing or not I can't decide. I also know three people personally whose aggregate is above 70, so that doesn't help my confidence either ​


Ofcourse there will be people above 70 but they are not many! And dont forget, alot of people are from other cities or even Rawalpindi and dont go for Shifa. Plus i personally know two people with aggregates 68 and 65 who want to go for fumc. So the high percentages might not all opt. The competition will be between 60-65 mainly.


----------



## Zee 281

The aggregate is the percentage of something out of 87.5 right?
like x/87.5*100 =aggregate?


----------



## nidarasul

Well i am not great at math so i used the orthodox method.
(Obtained marks in NTS/480 *37.5) + (Marks in matric/1050 *10) + (Marks in fsc/1100 * 40)


----------



## Zee 281

But isn't it the percentage? E.g if you add all that you wrote you're gonna get a score out of 87.5 so isn't aggregate that score out of 87.5 *100?


----------



## nidarasul

Zee 281 said:


> But isn't it the percentage? E.g if you add all that you wrote you're gonna get a score out of 87.5 so isn't aggregate that score out of 87.5 *100?


The results of those are already percentages when u add them up. Why would u need to take a percentage of a percentage? And the total of 37.5, 40 and 10 is 87.5. By multiplying the answers to that, the answer is already percentages. Ok that is confusing! :/

Some math genius please figure this out, I am never confident about my math!


----------



## RobinAV

nidarasul said:


> Ofcourse there will be people above 70 but they are not many! And dont forget, alot of people are from other cities or even Rawalpindi and dont go for Shifa. Plus i personally know two people with aggregates 68 and 65 who want to go for fumc. So the high percentages might not all opt. The competition will be between 60-65 mainly.


That's true. Even one of the people I know says that they won't go to Shifa even if they got in. Was there negative marking last year? If not then we have really good chances as merit will be even lower than last year.


----------



## nidarasul

RobinAV said:


> That's true. Even one of the people I know says that they won't go to Shifa even if they got in. Was there negative marking last year? If not then we have really good chances as merit will be even lower than last year.


Cant say anything about that... Is there anyone on the thread who appeared last year?


----------



## RobinAV

Zee 281 said:


> But isn't it the percentage? E.g if you add all that you wrote you're gonna get a score out of 87.5 so isn't aggregate that score out of 87.5 *100?


No aggregate is a sum of percentages of all your marks, according to their weightage. When people say 65/87.5 they mean they actually mean 65%/87.5%
it's not out of 100 because we haven't had the interview yet. Our percentage in the interview will be added to this aggregate later to get a percentage out of 100% Hope that makes sense.

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> Cant say anything about that... Is there anyone on the thread who appeared last year?


No idea :/ but I was browsing the thread for the preparation for the Shifa entry test, and a lot of people thought there wouldn't be negative marking, and one person said they thought so because there wasn't any last year.


----------



## nidarasul

Its hard to believe people did THAT bad last year without negative marking. The paper is hard alright but 69% hard including interviews without negative marking is a whole new level!


----------



## RobinAV

nidarasul said:


> Its hard to believe people did THAT bad last year without negative marking. The paper is hard alright but 69% hard including interviews without negative marking is a whole new level!


I think the biggest issue is that people underestimate the test. That's what I did anyway  All my seniors told us that it's easy, that they didn't even take it seriously


----------



## xyz1

Yes my cousin told me there was negative marking last year and let's hope the merit drops this year  and two years back i.e in 2012 they called for interviews with even 49% but probably cuz there was iqbaliyaat as well which everyone finds a little tough. 59% was called last year hopefully it'll fall this year Inshallah  also the paper was quite tough too I een had timing issue like couldn't even check my question more than once >.<


----------



## nidarasul

xyz1 said:


> Yes my cousin told me there was negative marking last year and let's hope the merit drops this year  and two years back i.e in 2012 they called for interviews with even 49% but probably cuz there was iqbaliyaat as well which everyone finds a little tough. 59% was called last year hopefully it'll fall this year Inshallah  also the paper was quite tough too I een had timing issue like couldn't even check my question more than once >.<


Iqbaaliyat isnt really as tough as the name suggests.I checked some material online when i thought we had it this year too.. Basics. This year was all course stuff. Ppl with good prep must have 70s aggregates. I guess the bright side is, the 70s ppl will go to FMDC for the cheaper option and FUMC for the fame. That'll clear way for 60s ppl. I am quite hopeful 60+ ppl will get a call. Shifa cant go too high up


----------



## essay

xyz1 said:


> Yes my cousin told me there was negative marking last year and let's hope the merit drops this year  and two years back i.e in 2012 they called for interviews with even 49% but probably cuz there was iqbaliyaat as well which everyone finds a little tough. 59% was called last year hopefully it'll fall this year Inshallah  also the paper was quite tough too I een had timing issue like couldn't even check my question more than once >.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> xyz1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my cousin told me there was negative marking last year and let's hope the merit drops this year  and two years back i.e in 2012 they called for interviews with even 49% but probably cuz there was iqbaliyaat as well which everyone finds a little tough. 59% was called last year hopefully it'll fall this year Inshallah  also the paper was quite tough too I een had timing issue like couldn't even check my question more than once >.- - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> xyz1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my cousin told me there was negative marking last year and let's hope the merit drops this year  and two years back i.e in 2012 they called for interviews with even 49% but probably cuz there was iqbaliyaat as well which everyone finds a little tough. 59% was called last year hopefully it'll fall this year Inshallah  also the paper was quite tough too I een had timing issue like couldn't even check my question more than once >.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my cousin told me there was negative marking last year and let's hope the merit drops this year  and two years back i.e in 2012 they called for interviews with even 49% but probably cuz there was iqbaliyaat as well which everyone finds a little tough. 59% was called last year hopefully it'll fall this year Inshallah  also the paper was quite tough too I een had timing issue like couldn't even check my question more than once >.<
> 
> 
> 
> 59% in the test or aggregate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## xyz1

essay said:


> xyz1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my cousin told me there was negative marking last year and let's hope the merit drops this year  and two years back i.e in 2012 they called for interviews with even 49% but probably cuz there was iqbaliyaat as well which everyone finds a little tough. 59% was called last year hopefully it'll fall this year Inshallah  also the paper was quite tough too I een had timing issue like couldn't even check my question more than once >.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> xyz1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my cousin told me there was negative marking last year and let's hope the merit drops this year  and two years back i.e in 2012 they called for interviews with even 49% but probably cuz there was iqbaliyaat as well which everyone finds a little tough. 59% was called last year hopefully it'll fall this year Inshallah  also the paper was quite tough too I een had timing issue like couldn't even check my question more than once >.- - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> xyz1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my cousin told me there was negative marking last year and let's hope the merit drops this year  and two years back i.e in 2012 they called for interviews with even 49% but probably cuz there was iqbaliyaat as well which everyone finds a little tough. 59% was called last year hopefully it'll fall this year Inshallah  also the paper was quite tough too I een had timing issue like couldn't even check my question more than once >.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59% in the test or aggregate?
> 
> 
> 
> Overall without interview percentage
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> It also depends on the number of people scoring 60 or above. They'll only take around 250-300 for interview so yeah if more people have 65% and above that automatically lessens chances for people below 65% aggregate. I mean if students with 65% above fill the 250-300 interview slot so yeah hope everyone scored low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dolly

The sucky thing is that they call in 300 people for the interview and a lot of kids sit in the test just for practice (Even KIPS encouraged people who didnt want to go to a private college to sit in every single test for practice)
and FSC students have more marks, thats a fact.
So when the people with high marks who aren't even interested in going to Shifa, get calls for interviews, but they dont go.
And if only 150 people end up going to the interview Shifa'll be glad that less people showed up, because that would make it easier for them.

So I think they should at least call 500 people, that gives everyone else a better chance.


----------



## xyz1

Dolly said:


> The sucky thing is that they call in 300 people for the interview and a lot of kids sit in the test just for practice (Even KIPS encouraged people who didnt want to go to a private college to sit in every single test for practice)
> and FSC students have more marks, thats a fact.
> So when the people with high marks who aren't even interested in going to Shifa, get calls for interviews, but they dont go.
> And if only 150 people end up going to the interview Shifa'll be glad that less people showed up, because that would make it easier for them.
> 
> So I think they should at least call 500 people, that gives everyone else a better chance.


whats your aggregate from 87.5%?


----------



## nidarasul

Dolly said:


> The sucky thing is that they call in 300 people for the interview and a lot of kids sit in the test just for practice (Even KIPS encouraged people who didnt want to go to a private college to sit in every single test for practice)
> and FSC students have more marks, thats a fact.
> So when the people with high marks who aren't even interested in going to Shifa, get calls for interviews, but they dont go.
> And if only 150 people end up going to the interview Shifa'll be glad that less people showed up, because that would make it easier for them.
> 
> So I think they should at least call 500 people, that gives everyone else a better chance.


They only have 100 seats so 150 willing ppl is enough. Besides, Shifa would want all seats full becayse they are going to get the fees. I think they dont release a new list in case people are less but call individuals through text or email if they have like 10-15 seats vacant. But out of 300 i am sure they find 100 willing.


----------



## aneyk

1o%=metric
4o%=fsc
5o%=MCAT or whatever...
If u are going for nongovernmen so first calculate this aggregate and multiply it by .875....you will get marks out of 87.5.....now if you have gotten your test result from the university then convert those to 12.5 and add to your marks that you calculated out of 87.5...now thats your total out of 1oo......


----------



## RobinAV

Dolly said:


> The sucky thing is that they call in 300 people for the interview and a lot of kids sit in the test just for practice (Even KIPS encouraged people who didnt want to go to a private college to sit in every single test for practice)
> and FSC students have more marks, thats a fact.
> So when the people with high marks who aren't even interested in going to Shifa, get calls for interviews, but they dont go.
> And if only 150 people end up going to the interview Shifa'll be glad that less people showed up, because that would make it easier for them.
> 
> So I think they should at least call 500 people, that gives everyone else a better chance.


Wow and I thought it was impossible for me to hate KIPs more.


----------



## nidarasul

How many seats does shifa offer anyway? 100 or 150?

- - - Updated - - -

Ok peoole! i asked someone from Shifa class of 2016 and he said, its unlikely that we'll get admissions soon because Shifa isnt allowed to take a new batch. And when the case ends, they will have to retake the test.


----------



## xyz1

nidarasul said:


> How many seats does shifa offer anyway? 100 or 150?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ok peoole! i asked someone from Shifa class of 2016 and he said, its unlikely that we'll get admissions soon because Shifa isnt allowed to take a new batch. And when the case ends, they will have to retake the test.


Yes that is most likely to happen I've heard too since PMDC didn't give acceptance to hold new admission hence the tests weren't under pmdc's acceptance.


----------



## RobinAV

Guys cheer up. The way I see it it's going to benefit us either way. If they retake the test we can perform better this time, if they delay the process then kids with higher aggregates will leave for other places. Shouldn't take longer than December for this mess to clear up.


----------



## nidarasul

Retake the test is never a good idea! I cannot bring myself to revise the syllabus again!

- - - Updated - - -

Retake the test is never a good idea! I cannot bring myself to revise the syllabus again!


----------



## xyz1

Whatever the pmdc orders has to be implemented whether we like it or not


----------



## nidarasul

xyz1 said:


> Whatever the pmdc orders has to be implemented whether we like it or not


I emailed Shifa inquiring about the problem. Let's see...


----------



## ImagineDragons

Guys is it true that Shifa gives admission to those who pay an extra "donation"?


----------



## RobinAV

ImagineDragons said:


> Guys is it true that Shifa gives admission to those who pay an extra "donation"?


Highly doubt it.


----------



## ImagineDragons

Well that's a bummer. I heard a lot if people paid their way in.

- - - Updated - - -

I'm too much of a girl to understand how to use this website. What I am trying to say is that I've heard many people got in with the whole "donation" business.


----------



## khan6102

PM&DC orders probe against medical college

September 24, 2014 OUR STAFF REPORTER 0




Islamabad - Prof Dr Masood Hameed Khan, president of Pakistan Medical and Dental Council (PM&DC), has ordered to hold a high-level inquiry against Shifa College of Medicine and Dentistry Islamabad on the directions of Islamabad high court.
The inquiry committee will most probably be headed by Justice Tariq Pervaiz while Prof Dr Noushad A Sheik, vice chancellor Liaquat University of Medical & Health Sciences (LUMHS), and Prof Dr Mian Rasheed will be its members. The PM&DC has stopped admissions of Shifa College of Medicine at the directions of IHC vide its order W.P.No.3889 of 2014. Islamabad high Court (IHC) directed Shifa College of Medicine and dentistry to stop its medical and dental admissions until further orders.
A single bench of IHC comprising Athar Minallah issued these directions while hearing a petition entitled Ali Haq and others versus federation of Pakistan and others. This petition was filed by the students of Shifa College of Medicine Islamabad as the PM&DC has refused to register the students of Shifa College of Medicine after the college re-affiliated itself with an unrecognised Shifa Tameer-e-Millat University.
The court ordered the college to restrain from admitting students till it makes an arrangement with an institution recognised by the PM&DC for taking examinations, notwithstanding the delay in recognition of respondent.


----------



## nidarasul

xyz1 said:


> Whatever the pmdc orders has to be implemented whether we like it or not


Well here is some good news! The email I sent to Shifa got a reply. It says; 
The admissions will continue on their schedule .Regards
Admission Office.So, I think the situation is under control! InshAllah!


----------



## ImagineDragons

khan6102 said:


> PM&DC orders probe against medical college
> 
> September 24, 2014 OUR STAFF REPORTER 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamabad - Prof Dr Masood Hameed Khan, president of Pakistan Medical and Dental Council (PM&DC), has ordered to hold a high-level inquiry against Shifa College of Medicine and Dentistry Islamabad on the directions of Islamabad high court.
> The inquiry committee will most probably be headed by Justice Tariq Pervaiz while Prof Dr Noushad A Sheik, vice chancellor Liaquat University of Medical & Health Sciences (LUMHS), and Prof Dr Mian Rasheed will be its members. The PM&DC has stopped admissions of Shifa College of Medicine at the directions of IHC vide its order W.P.No.3889 of 2014. Islamabad high Court (IHC) directed Shifa College of Medicine and dentistry to stop its medical and dental admissions until further orders.
> A single bench of IHC comprising Athar Minallah issued these directions while hearing a petition entitled Ali Haq and others versus federation of Pakistan and others. This petition was filed by the students of Shifa College of Medicine Islamabad as the PM&DC has refused to register the students of Shifa College of Medicine after the college re-affiliated itself with an unrecognised Shifa Tameer-e-Millat University.
> The court ordered the college to restrain from admitting students till it makes an arrangement with an institution recognised by the PM&DC for taking examinations, notwithstanding the delay in recognition of respondent.


Shifa does dentistry? :O


----------



## nidarasul

ImagineDragons said:


> Shifa does dentistry? :O


no. MBBS and nursing


----------



## RobinAV

ImagineDragons said:


> Well that's a bummer. I heard a lot if people paid their way in.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I'm too much of a girl to understand how to use this website. What I am trying to say is that I've heard many people got in with the whole "donation" business.


Haha it's okay, we get it. Isn't it a good thing? If you had to pay to get in then it would be a really crummy college.


----------



## ImagineDragons

nidarasul said:


> no. MBBS and nursing


His post also said dentistry so got confused. Thanks!

- - - Updated - - -



RobinAV said:


> Haha it's okay, we get it. Isn't it a good thing? If you had to pay to get in then it would be a really crummy college.


So I've gotten it confirmed, there are people who got in by paying extra, it's almost 30,00,000 so very few people pay it and it shouldn't affect your chances of getting in.


----------



## Dolly

Extra foreigner seats are used as donation seats in most colleges so ..


----------



## xyz1

Dolly said:


> Extra foreigner seats are used as donation seats in most colleges so ..


But shifa has already allocated 80local and 20 foreign seats... There's no such thing as "extra"


----------



## RobinAV

ImagineDragons said:


> His post also said dentistry so got confused. Thanks!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> So I've gotten it confirmed, there are people who got in by paying extra, it's almost 30,00,000 so very few people pay it and it shouldn't affect your chances of getting in.


Is it okay if I ask who told you this? Like somebody from the administration or what?


----------



## shabbir jan

well whe i wos on my way out from hall...i heard sumone saying "last time those who got 60% agregate were called for interview" so best of luck dudes an dudiesss 

- - - Updated - - -

and ya i also heard of these donations thingss  wth !! 
who is taking soo?? contact meeh plezz


----------



## Danish.sohail

my aggregate is 76.03% without that interview aggregate. i know its bad :'(


----------



## xyz1

Danish.sohail said:


> my aggregate is 76.03% with that interview aggregate. i know its bad :'(


Wait WHAT? when did you have your interview?


----------



## Danish.sohail

xyz1 said:


> Wait WHAT? when did you have your interview?


Sorry that's typing mistake. I was intended to write without :') My bag


----------



## xyz1

Danish.sohail said:


> Sorry that's typing mistake. I was intended to write without :') My bag


how much did you score from 480? 76% without interview is amazing. You'll probably be on merit number 1 lol


----------



## RobinAV

xyz1 said:


> how much did you score from 480? 76% without interview is amazing. You'll probably be on merit number 1 lol


Actually know someone who has an aggregate of 88%, they scored 94% in the test. If I said I didn't hate them, I'd be lying


----------



## xyz1

RobinAV said:


> Actually know someone who has an aggregate of 88%, they scored 94% in the test. If I said I didn't hate them, I'd be lying


Okay this is quite alarming cuz last years merit started from 82%!


----------



## RobinAV

xyz1 said:


> Okay this is quite alarming cuz last years merit started from 82%!


Let's hope these people get into some public sector college instead, Ameen.


----------



## xyz1

RobinAV said:


> Let's hope these people get into some public sector college instead, Ameen.


Its probably a lie how on earth can you get 88% aggregate? It's possible only if you have 37.5%( which is like the max) in shifa test and 50%( again which is max and impossible) in fsc/matric percentage. Lol even that makes 87.5 
haha wow amazed


----------



## BeastThatBeats

Fisrtly, my aggregate is 73/87.5%...Matric=89%,Fsc=86%,Shifa=379/480
Secondly, this is Pakistan and everything can be bought here whether its an admission to a private med clg or a high court judge or whatever.So you needn't worry about that.But Tameer e Millat university is **** as compared to Bahria so better hope their medical too doesn't go down the gutter.
Thirdly, the interviews will start after NTS gives the result of the test to Shifa.And interviews aren't that difficult but they do matter alot.(For girls=wear "proper" clothes when going for the interview.) They want answers reflecting Islamic spirit.And btw I personally know a girl who was way down in the merit list last year but impressed them in the interview as she had studied in a American school nd got in.


----------



## nidarasul

BeastThatBeats said:


> Fisrtly, my aggregate is 73/87.5%...Matric=89%,Fsc=86%,Shifa=379/480
> Secondly, this is Pakistan and everything can be bought here whether its an admission to a private med clg or a high court judge or whatever.So you needn't worry about that.But Tameer e Millat university is **** as compared to Bahria so better hope their medical too doesn't go down the gutter.
> Thirdly, the interviews will start after NTS gives the result of the test to Shifa.And interviews aren't that difficult but they do matter alot.(For girls=wear "proper" clothes when going for the interview.) They want answers reflecting Islamic spirit.And btw I personally know a girl who was way down in the merit list last year but impressed them in the interview as she had studied in a American school nd got in.


Okay, we are drifting away from a plain and simple Shifa entrance test discussion. It's easy to say stuff is bought when one cant get in. Yes, maybe 1 or 2 but we all know people who get in on merit. So let's just focus on that. Let's stop 'pretending' to show the Islamic spirit and actually show it once, because the Islamic spirit says the honest are rewarded. Plus what's wrong with wearing decent clothes? Girls or boys alike. A dupatta compulsion may be considered extreme, but they dont have that so relax.


----------



## RobinAV

Oh My God! You're right! God I'm such a dumb*** to have believed her. Thank you.


----------



## xyz1

RobinAV said:


> Oh My God! You're right! God I'm such a dumb*** to have believed her. Thank you.


Literally scared the **** outta me at 5 in the morning.. Haha :!:


----------



## BeastThatBeats

nidarasul said:


> Okay, we are drifting away from a plain and simple Shifa entrance test discussion. It's easy to say stuff is bought when one cant get in. Yes, maybe 1 or 2 but we all know people who get in on merit. So let's just focus on that. Let's stop 'pretending' to show the Islamic spirit and actually show it once, because the Islamic spirit says the honest are rewarded. Plus what's wrong with wearing decent clothes? Girls or boys alike. A dupatta compulsion may be considered extreme, but they dont have that so relax.


"A dupatta compulsion may be considered extreme"..lol..umm.do you know the meaning of extremism?..And they dont compel you to do anything. i was just giving advice to some more liberal people not to wear sleeveless shirts and then complain about the interview scores.

- - - Updated - - -

And guys do check your email if you haven't already. There is an email from Shifa.


----------



## RobinAV

BeastThatBeats said:


> "A dupatta compulsion may be considered extreme"..lol..umm.do you know the meaning of extremism?..And they dont compel you to do anything. i was just giving advice to some more liberal people not to wear sleeveless shirts and then complain about the interview scores.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And guys do check your email if you haven't already. There is an email from Shifa.


 Do you mean the one where they say "Your application has been successfully verified." I didn't get anything other than that.


----------



## acepective1

Came across this article, people applying to Shifa should inquire more about this.

PMDC restrains Shifa College from offering admissions - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## BeastThatBeats

I got two emails, first stating to add my remaining scores in the application form and second that my application is successfully verified.:?

- - - Updated - - -



acepective1 said:


> Came across this article, people applying to Shifa should inquire more about this.
> 
> PMDC restrains Shifa College from offering admissions - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


I called them and asked the lady about this.She said that we are fighting the case and hopefully will win it.


----------



## NarjisShah

Hello, everyone. I sat the Shifa test last year. There WAS negative marking and it was wayy harder than the test conducted this year. i know this because a lot of people retook it this year and thats what they had to say. Also, last year everyone ended up scoring between 50-60% at highest, and they were the ones Shifa called in for the interviews. This year the average lies between 60-70%. However, i do know some people who've scored around 72% as well but Shifa isnt their top priority anymore because of their ongoing issue with PM&DC. Im sure most of you will get called in this year since you've all scored 60% or above, and there's always seats left behind by the people who end up going to other colleges. Good luck, everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## nidarasul

Shifa admission office says interview list will be displayed after Eid. 
And the dude with the dress code fatwa, for Gods sake, dont even start that here.


----------



## BeastThatBeats

nidarasul said:


> Shifa admission office says interview list will be displayed after Eid.
> And the dude with the dress code fatwa, for Gods sake, dont even start that here.


I am not going to start anything with someone showing Islamic spirit and writing "Gods".And seeing as you are the only one with a problem, keep your bitterness to yourself.Have a nice day.


----------



## nidarasul

Hahahaha omg when u grow up, u should read ur last message!

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> Hello, everyone. I sat the Shifa test last year. There WAS negative marking and it was wayy harder than the test conducted this year. i know this because a lot of people retook it this year and thats what they had to say. Also, last year everyone ended up scoring between 50-60% at highest, and they were the ones Shifa called in for the interviews. This year the average lies between 60-70%. However, i do know some people who've scored around 72% as well but Shifa isnt their top priority anymore because of their ongoing issue with PM&DC. Im sure most of you will get called in this year since you've all scored 60% or above, and there's always seats left behind by the people who end up going to other colleges. Good luck, everyone! :thumbsup:


This gave me hope again!


----------



## essay

NarjisShah said:


> Hello, everyone. I sat the Shifa test last year. There WAS negative marking and it was wayy harder than the test conducted this year. i know this because a lot of people retook it this year and thats what they had to say. Also, last year everyone ended up scoring between 50-60% at highest, and they were the ones Shifa called in for the interviews. This year the average lies between 60-70%. However, i do know some people who've scored around 72% as well but Shifa isnt their top priority anymore because of their ongoing issue with PM&DC. Im sure most of you will get called in this year since you've all scored 60% or above, and there's always seats left behind by the people who end up going to other colleges. Good luck, everyone! :thumbsup:


Do you mean 60% aggregate or above 60% in the test?


----------



## NarjisShah

nidarasul said:


> This gave me hope again!


good! never give up hope. IA you'll make it!:thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -



essay said:


> Do you mean 60% aggregate or above 60% in the test?


 60% or above in the test


----------



## Eman Farrukh

See it highly depends. Its not just the test score they will consider. they will consider your test scores your matric marks as well as ur fsc marks. U cant say that the ones with 60% above will get in. some above 60 scorers might have bad grades in their a level which would affect their final aggregate. so u see it depends on ur final aggregate. And if we guys are lucky enough then probably some candidates might cancel their admission because as we all applicants know that there are some issues of shifa going on with pmdc. I am not trying to loose anyone's hopes...i am just saying the truth  Anyways best of luck to everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## nidarasul

Eman Farrukh said:


> See it highly depends. Its not just the test score they will consider. they will consider your test scores your matric marks as well as ur fsc marks. U cant say that the ones with 60% above will get in. some above 60 scorers might have bad grades in their a level which would affect their final aggregate. so u see it depends on ur final aggregate. And if we guys are lucky enough then probably some candidates might cancel their admission because as we all applicants know that there are some issues of shifa going on with pmdc. I am not trying to loose anyone's hopes...i am just saying the truth  Anyways best of luck to everyone :thumbsup:


The aggregates we shared here are inclusive of all that. 37.5/40/10 formula.


----------



## Eman Farrukh

ahan so you mean above 60% overall aggregate right??

- - - Updated - - -

last year the closing merit was 67%. Not 67 out of 87.5 and not 60 out of 87.5. It was 67% meaning 67 out of 100. I think this year it will drop because few people applied this year. I hope we all make it


----------



## xyz1

Eman Farrukh said:


> ahan so you mean above 60% overall aggregate right??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> last year the closing merit was 67%. Not 67 out of 87.5 and not 60 out of 87.5. It was 67% meaning 67 out of 100. I think this year it will drop because few people applied this year. I hope we all make it


What's your score from 87.5%?


----------



## nidarasul

Eman Farrukh said:


> ahan so you mean above 60% overall aggregate right??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> last year the closing merit was 67%. Not 67 out of 87.5 and not 60 out of 87.5. It was 67% meaning 67 out of 100. I think this year it will drop because few people applied this year. I hope we all make it


Yeah we calculated from our score in the test, fsc and matric marks. So that comes out of 87.5 because we obviously don't know what we'll get in the interviews... Have u calculated ur aggregate excluding the interview? How much is it? 
And yes, fingers crossed, hope we make it!

- - - Updated - - -



Eman Farrukh said:


> ahan so you mean above 60% overall aggregate right??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> last year the closing merit was 67%. Not 67 out of 87.5 and not 60 out of 87.5. It was 67% meaning 67 out of 100. I think this year it will drop because few people applied this year. I hope we all make it


But last year the paper was hard too! So it will probably stay the same closing or close to it because if less people applied, the score was comparatively better than last year. Like someone above who sat the test last time said, their aggregates were mostly between 50-60/87.5 so 67 was a high closing for them.
This year might be 69 or 70... Even if 1875 people, they only need 200 so it doesn't matter much.

If I get into NUST Applied biosciences, I won't go for Shifa. IF i get in either, that is. Lol


----------



## kobefan234

acepective1 said:


> Came across this article, people applying to Shifa should inquire more about this.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> So if Shifa is not PMDC approved, then graduates of Shifa will not be eligible for USMLE ?


----------



## nidarasul

kobefan234 said:


> acepective1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Came across this article, people applying to Shifa should inquire more about this.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> So if Shifa is not PMDC approved, then graduates of Shifa will not be eligible for USMLE ?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think USMLE would care about PMDC approval. If u can pass the USMLE I don't think it matters to them what college u come from. Because that's their medical licensing Exam and if you pass that, u get licensed to practice medicine in the US. PMDC becomes irrelevant.
> I think.
Click to expand...


----------



## BeastThatBeats

You can't apply for USMLE if, 1) Your college is not registered with PMDC or 2) Your college is not registered with FAIMER..They ask for this info when you are applying online for USMLE.


----------



## xyz1

BeastThatBeats said:


> You can't apply for USMLE if, 1) Your college is not registered with PMDC or 2) Your college is not registered with FAIMER..They ask for this info when you are applying online for USMLE.


Yes you're definitely right. You can give the steps.. But once you've passed the USMLE and you apply for the hospitals then you re required to show your "PMDC" approved degree... Lol why would they take you if you're not even allowed to practice in your country. Ha


----------



## BeastThatBeats

No man.You can't even register for steps.You first need to register with ECFMG(they charge you like 800 bucks).Then you can register online for Steps.Whats the point of giving Steps if your degree is not even accepted by PMDC.You can't get residency in the states.


----------



## xyz1

BeastThatBeats said:


> No man.You can't even register for steps.You first need to register with ECFMG(they charge you like 800 bucks).Then you can register online for Steps.Whats the point of giving Steps if your degree is not even accepted by PMDC.You can't get residency in the states.


Yes my bad that's how it is ^


----------



## BeastThatBeats

And To those who don't know, PMDC issued an order to all the medical colleges of Pakistan to divide their seats 50/50 between boys and girls. So that means there will be a tougher competition between girls now and this order implies to all government and private colleges. This order may be challenged, so it can go either way.No one can say for sure. And PMDC is also thinking to restrain students from going abroad right after they complete their degree.


----------



## kobefan234

BeastThatBeats said:


> No man.You can't even register for steps.You first need to register with ECFMG(they charge you like 800 bucks).Then you can register online for Steps.Whats the point of giving Steps if your degree is not even accepted by PMDC.You can't get residency in the states.


Do you believe that shifa will win the case against the PMDC? If shifa is not PMDC approved then it's pointless for me to get my MBBS from there.


----------



## BeastThatBeats

Yeap.I personally do think they will win...cos firstly Shifa is an old, well settled private college as compared to others which were established in 2006-7..And they were affliated with PMDC for 15 years..so why wont PMDC approve them now..and if they lose the case, it will probably be due to some political BS..so just hope for the best.


----------



## RobinAV

I think they'll win too. Only because I know there are ant farm sized medical colleges in small towns all over Pakistan with almost no facilities and even those are allowed to function under PMDC, Shifa is well established.


----------



## xyz1

Guys not to scare you but highest score in shifa test is 455/480


----------



## nidarasul

xyz1 said:


> Guys not to scare you but highest score in shifa test is 455/480


That is scary enough! 
The 50/50 percent rule is applicable from next year. They even gave a newspaper report to end the rumours.


----------



## kobefan234

BeastThatBeats said:


> Yeap.I personally do think they will win...cos firstly Shifa is an old, well settled private college as compared to others which were established in 2006-7..And they were affliated with PMDC for 15 years..so why wont PMDC approve them now..and if they lose the case, it will probably be due to some political BS..so just hope for the best.


I agree. My cousin who went to SCM from the United States after completing High School in USA, she is now doing pediatric residency in USA. She told me that SCM was PMDC approved and after I graduate I should take the USMLE and apply for residency in USA. I know many students who obtained their MBBS from SCM and went on to get residency in USA.


----------



## nidarasul

NTS is delaying test results. It always takes exactly one week. I wonder what is the reason?


----------



## Eman Farrukh

xyz1 said:


> Guys not to scare you but highest score in shifa test is 455/480


:O how do u know that????


----------



## nidarasul

xyz1 said:


> Guys not to scare you but highest score in shifa test is 455/480


Someone with that kind of score must have had an admission somewhere else too!


----------



## Eman Farrukh

hahah right  nidarasul. I hope so that happens


----------



## nidarasul

Official NTS result announced! Guys re-caluculate ur exact merits! I get 63.38 instead of 63.30 lol

- - - Updated - - -

Aggregates*


----------



## Eman Farrukh

Is this aggregate out of 87.5? Or u have taken out percentage from 87.5?


----------



## nidarasul

Its a sum of 37.5% of the test score, 40% of fsc, 10% of matric.


----------



## Hanniaqureshi

hey nts calculated my score wrong. They deducted marks for the ones i had left too. Is it just me. :/


----------



## nidarasul

They gave me 5 more than what I found so I won't mind that! 

- - - Updated - - -



Hanniaqureshi said:


> hey nts calculated my score wrong. They deducted marks for the ones i had left too. Is it just me. :/


There is a deduction of 4 marks obviously for the one u left. Did they deduct the additional 1 mark too? 
What is ur aggregate anyway?


----------



## Hanniaqureshi

Oh wow how very convenient of them -.- 
yea I know they deduct one mark but they deducted twice the marks 
my aggregate is 62.something when it should be around 65.something

- - - Updated - - -

They don't deduct marks for the ones you left you just get a zero


----------



## illbill

I got an aggregate of 70.9/87.5 is it good enough ???


----------



## nidarasul

Hanniaqureshi said:


> Oh wow how very convenient of them -.-
> yea I know they deduct one mark but they deducted twice the marks
> my aggregate is 62.something when it should be around 65.something
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> They don't deduct marks for the ones you left you just get a zero


No, i meant as in when u get a zero, u still lose 4 marks that u would have gotten if it was a right answer. Anyway, i dont think NTS offers a rechecking option. But u should ask if there is any.

- - - Updated - - -



illbill said:


> I got an aggregate of 70.9/87.5 is it good enough ???


Wow! Its actually wonderful!


----------



## claire414

Hey guys, could somebody please help me out, I got 58.89/87.5 do you think I have a chance of getting on the merit list?


----------



## nidarasul

claire414 said:


> Hey guys, could somebody please help me out, I got 58.89/87.5 do you think I have a chance of getting on the merit list?


You are very close to 60. I am not very sure how many students they call for interviews. But if it is 300 then it all depends on how many scored too high. Just pray and wait for them to put up the interview list. If its any help, only 1875 ppl applied this year and many wont opt because of the court case. So it doesn't hurt to hope! All the best!


----------



## claire414

Do you have any idea when they will put up the merit list? Also the ongoing shifa issue is that pmdc does not recognise their new university, but they were affiliated with bharia university before. My sister is fighting the case from the pmdc side and she says that even if the court decides in favour of pmdc shifa can reaffliate with bharia and resume admissions. They are just being stubborn


----------



## nidarasul

claire414 said:


> Do you have any idea when they will put up the merit list? Also the ongoing shifa issue is that pmdc does not recognise their new university, but they were affiliated with bharia university before. My sister is fighting the case from the pmdc side and she says that even if the court decides in favour of pmdc shifa can reaffliate with bharia and resume admissions. They are just being stubborn


I emailed Shifa and they said they will call for interviews after Eid. Didn't give an exact date. Yeah the issue will obviously be solved, Shifa is too well known. But it does go in our favour because extra careful people won't take the admission.


----------



## Eman Farrukh

Hey nidarasul. I heard that u will go for applied bioscience nust if u get selected. What do u think about this field applied biosciences?? Usually I have heard from people that its kinda risky to opt for this field cz there might be less scope. I am really confused plx help me in this regard


----------



## nidarasul

Eman Farrukh said:


> Hey nidarasul. I heard that u will go for applied bioscience nust if u get selected. What do u think about this field applied biosciences?? Usually I have heard from people that its kinda risky to opt for this field cz there might be less scope. I am really confused plx help me in this regard


What's ur merit in NUST bio sciences? It doesn't have much scope in Pakistan, yes. Biosciences is usually opted for when someone runs out of all options and Private med schools are too difficult to afford. If you can afford a private med colg and you do get in, I would suggest you go for medicine. Biosciences does have a scope abroad but then again, who knows they value someone with a Bachelors degree from Pakistan or not. In Pakistan, their past graduates don't have a good opinion about ease of employment. You usually have to get a Masters or PHD to make it count.
I will opt for it over Shifa, if I get in either, because its going to be pretty hard for my parents to afford Shifa.


----------



## baddy2430

i have got aggregrate of 63.0/87.5 do i have a chance i have 91% in matric 85% in fsc but got 257 in shifa NTS..................................................................will i be called for interview ............plz anyone


----------



## RobinAV

baddy2430 said:


> i have got aggregrate of 63.0/87.5 do i have a chance i have 91% in matric 85% in fsc but got 257 in shifa NTS..................................................................will i be called for interview ............plz anyone


Most people have an aggregate in 60s so yeah there's a good chance you will.


----------



## essay

I emailed shifa they will startcaling for interviews from the 13th of october.


----------



## nidarasul

essay said:


> I emailed shifa they will startcaling for interviews from the 13th of october.


I guess they are going to delay a bit for the case to reach a conclusion.


----------



## baddy2430

RobinAV said:


> Most people have an aggregate in 60s so yeah there's a good chance you will.


thanks now i am bit satisfied


----------



## Catalina Blue

When will the list of selected candidates for the interview be released? Did anyone ask about that?


----------



## khan6102

I called them and they said closing merit was 69 last year. What do u guys think the merit will fall or rise this year? I got 63.3/87.5 ..I'll get the interview call right ??


----------



## Eman Farrukh

I hope it falls. In fact I think it might fall because after acknowledging this court issue most of the people might draw back in fear. Its quite risky to preceed our admission in this college anyhow. But I really pray for shifa to win this case and become recognised again by pmdc because I truly feel bad for those who are currently studying in shifa. I really pity them. It can really harm their future


----------



## nidarasul

But that wont change the fact that they will call 300 people for the interview any way. 250 might drop and say no but then again, new people are never called. they just go with how many agreed.


----------



## mishchevous.az

i totally messed up the nts
my aggregate comes out to be 59.7/87.5
is there any hope for me?


----------



## claire414

Hey guys has anybody heard any news? The merit list is still not up


----------



## famal

hey guys i got 61.3/87.5....... any chance ??? i am so scared


----------



## baddy2430

i called shifa and they told me that they wiill start calling for interview from 13.i got 63.03 but still hopefull to get a call


----------



## nidarasul

baddy2430 said:


> i called shifa and they told me that they wiill start calling for interview from 13.i got 63.03 but still hopefull to get a call


Monday haan! I am 63.38 but due to the disappointingly high merits everywhere else, I am feeling unsure...


----------



## famal

You guys are talking about the aggregate right ??


----------



## weirdwilli

yes i know what you mean , even this college in islambad (IMDC) had a closing merit of 78% last year and it doesnt have anything over shifa . high merits everywhere have done a number on my confidence .

Also i heard (may just be a rumour) that shifa is only calling 200 this year


----------



## baddy2430

if you are at 63 then i think that you are secure..................


----------



## nidarasul

Even if we get 8 in the interview, we'll be at 71. 69 closing last year, thats risky..


----------



## baddy2430

nidarasul said:


> Even if we get 8 in the interview, we'll be at 71. 69 closing last year, thats risky..


but the fact is that the court havent given its final decision and may be there is a possibility that this year shifa wont take any batch.........and even if they take then merit will be low as most of people with 75+ aggregrate will go for other private medical colleges due to shifa's case
but this is my opinion anything can happen


----------



## famal

But last year wasn't the closing merit 69?


----------



## baddy2430

yeah it was

- - - Updated - - -

yeah it was 69 last year

- - - Updated - - -

yeah last year merit was 69...............................


----------



## nidarasul

Shifa is going to take the batch. If they lose the case, they will re affiliate with bahria. Everyone knows it, so it wont make a big difference


----------



## baddy2430

famal said:


> But last year wasn't the closing merit 69?


yeah it was 69........................................

- - - Updated - - -

i agree nidarasul.....................


----------



## famal

I think we all can top that tbh
Any idea about the highest marks and aggregate?


----------



## nidarasul

There was someone on this site who said he had 72/87.5


----------



## khan6102

8 out of what?10? it will get u 73 not 71.69

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> Even if we get 8 in the interview, we'll be at 71. 69 closing last year, thats risky..


8 out of what?10? it will get u 73 not 71.69


----------



## haroonafzaal

will they email or call us for interview??


----------



## claire414

So they won't put up a merit list? Just call or email?


----------



## weirdwilli

claire414 said:


> So they won't put up a merit list? Just call or email?


no theyll put up a merit list the coming week


----------



## nidarasul

khan6102 said:


> 8 out of what?10? it will get u 73 not 71.69
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 8 out of what?10? it will get u 73 not 71.69


63+8 is 71 not 73. And its not 71.69. It's a fullstop, not a decimal.

- - - Updated - - -



weirdwilli said:


> no theyll put up a merit list the coming week


The website says, interview calls will be made through email and sms. The final selection list will be displayed.

- - - Updated - - -

And I am wondering, does everyone get the interview call on the same day, (even if they have different dates) or do we get the texts on different days?


----------



## weirdwilli

nidarasul said:


> The website says, interview calls will be made through email and sms. The final selection list will be displayed.
> 
> And I am wondering, does everyone get the interview call on the same day, (even if they have different dates) or do we get the texts on different days?


it does say that and i called shifa and this polite lady told me not to worry ,"the general merit list will be uploaded next week" . (i said no , the merit list WILL be put up , not , NO , no calls or emails)

now i think general means a merit list with everyones merit displayed in sequence . but i guess we have to wait and see .


----------



## famal

do you guys know anyone who got called last year for an interview with an aggregate between 61 and 62 out of 87.5?


----------



## nidarasul

Last year the test was different. It had iqbaliyat and stuff so this year the merit wont be similar.


----------



## Ubaid A.

nidarasul said:


> Last year the test was different. It had iqbaliyat and stuff so this year the merit wont be similar.


it was the year before last year ^-^


----------



## claire414

Yeah last year there wasn't any iqbaliyat. But the test was more difficult so the merit will probably be different


----------



## famal

Yeah that was two years before. Last year and this year test was conducted by nts.
By merit being different you mean high or low?


----------



## claire414

I think it will be higher because the test was easier


----------



## nidarasul

claire414 said:


> I think it will be higher because the test was easier


agreed!


----------



## famal

Is there any passing percentage for shifa like that in AKUS test? :/ 
Or do they solely call people upon aggregate; high to low ?


----------



## weirdwilli

famal said:


> Is there any passing percentage for shifa like that in AKUS test? :/
> Or do they solely call people upon aggregate; high to low ?


Top 100 with the highest aggregate get admission , top 200 or 300 get interviews .

- - - Updated - - -

 Is anyone else kinda freaking out that maybe just maybe the merit list will be put up tomorrow or people will start getting calls


----------



## nidarasul

Yes, I am!


----------



## nidarasul

Any update anyone?


----------



## Raza Jafar

How much more we have to wait?


----------



## nidarasul

Whats ur aggregate ?


----------



## Raza Jafar

66.5


----------



## xyz1

They'll be putting up the interview call list on their website and will probably text as well


----------



## nidarasul

66.5 doesnt go well with that emoticon! You need to find some dancing emot or something!


----------



## nidarasul

And when will they put that list up?


----------



## Raza Jafar

Why? Its not that much good :/


----------



## xyz1

My cousins aggregate was 65% last year without interview. After interview she was on merit number 27 on the final list. Just a random info


----------



## Raza Jafar

^ Your random info made my day


----------



## RobinAV

My mom just called them. She was told that tomorrow the applicants will probably receive emails, calling them for the interview.


----------



## haroonafzaal

and when did your mom call? and why does she call everytime...why dont you??


----------



## nidarasul

RobinAV said:


> My mom just called them. She was told that tomorrow the applicants will probably receive emails, calling them for the interview.


Fingers crossed!

- - - Updated - - -



xyz1 said:


> My cousins aggregate was 65% last year without interview. After interview she was on merit number 27 on the final list. Just a random info


I hope it stays the same this year!


----------



## RobinAV

haroonafzaal said:


> and when did your mom call? and why does she call everytime...why dont you??


About an hour or so ago. And lol she's good at extracting information on the phone whereas I get anxious and tongue tied :|


----------



## haroonafzaal

okay i called them too they said the same thing


----------



## nidarasul

Well, guess I shouldn't call then!


----------



## weirdwilli

So did they say if they will put up any merit list this week ?


----------



## haroonafzaal

no they are not going to put up any merit list on their website...they said you can still come to know about your standing...thats what they said when i call them


----------



## Danish.sohail

Guys, tell me something good about Shifa. Something that would compel me to join it.


----------



## khan6102

so most of u have aggregates above 63


----------



## weirdwilli

haroonafzaal said:


> no they are not going to put up any merit list on their website...they said you can still come to know about your standing...thats what they said when i call them


thats weird cause I called them just now and they said a merit list will be put up on the website sometime tomorrow


----------



## nidarasul

Guys lets just chill and wait for tomorrow. No point in spinning their heads over the phone because after all, we'll have to put up with whatever they decide to do.

- - - Updated - - -



Danish.sohail said:


> Guys, tell me something good about Shifa. Something that would compel me to join it.


Depends on what choices you have besides Shifa.


----------



## haroonafzaal

they said to me that you can only come to know of your merit by calling us.. no merit list will be dispalyed on website..


----------



## Raza Jafar

What are your aggregates guys? nidarasul , Robin, Haroon, xyz?


----------



## nidarasul

Raza Jafar said:


> What are your aggregates guys? nidarasul , Robin, Haroon, xyz?


63.38 Point to be worried.


----------



## claire414

Guys this is so messed up, most people wont even know they have to call to know their merit. So no calls or emails or lists? We have to find out our merits ourselves?


----------



## Raza Jafar

Its not like that, they will inform all the shortlisted candidates via sms, email or phone calls.


----------



## claire414

So we will know tomorrow for sure?


----------



## famal

i hope they do. cant wait any long

is anyone of you applying anywhere in Lahore? and if yes, where exactly? which ones are good unis :s


----------



## nidarasul

claire414 said:


> So we will know tomorrow for sure?


No one here belongs to Shifa admin so nothing is for sure. We are all relying on what we are told over the phone. If your percentage comes within the range they are calling, you will certainly get an email within the next few days. If you dont, u can call them but if they dont call someone for an interview, the person does not really have a chance left so there is no point in finding out merit positions.
Just pray we all get the interview call whenever they send them out.


----------



## RobinAV

Danish.sohail said:


> Guys, tell me something good about Shifa. Something that would compel me to join it.


What's your aggregate? If it's pretty high, there's nothing good about Shifa, don't join  (Jk.)

- - - Updated - - -



Raza Jafar said:


> What are your aggregates guys? nidarasul , Robin, Haroon, xyz?


65.20%


----------



## famal

@nidarasul what is the range exactly ?


----------



## nidarasul

famal said:


> @nidarasul what is the range exactly ?


I dont know.. Last year they called people above 60%. This year, we are yet to find out.


----------



## Raza Jafar

So guys my name is among shortlisted candidates. Finally a moment of relief (atleast for now) ^_^


----------



## nidarasul

Raza Jafar said:


> So guys my name is among shortlisted candidates. Finally a moment of relief (atleast for now) ^_^


How do u know that?

- - - Updated - - -

Did they email u or something? because I cant find a list anywhere.


----------



## Raza Jafar

Haha. I have played a trick. Cant mention publicly. 

P.s I have no links in Shifa or anything like that. It was just a trick which worked as per my expectation


----------



## nidarasul

Raza Jafar said:


> Haha. I have played a trick. Cant mention publicly.
> 
> P.s I have no links in Shifa or anything like that. It was just a trick which worked as per my expectation


A trick? For Gods sake just tell, because I cant sleep now!

- - - Updated - - -

Well can u use the trick and check whats the last aggregate to be shortlisted?


----------



## xyz1

Raza Jafar said:


> Haha. I have played a trick. Cant mention publicly.
> 
> P.s I have no links in Shifa or anything like that. It was just a trick which worked as per my expectation


Oh God.. Please enlighten me with this trick :'O private message me if you like ^.^


----------



## Raza Jafar

Now it is not going to work. It was just a Tukka which worked . :/


----------



## famal

Oh god please stop joking around


----------



## baddy2430

have aggregate 63.03......do i stand a chance?????????anyone plz............worried


----------



## Danish.sohail

nidarasul said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Depends on what choices you have besides Shifa.


I have many choices. i can get into skt medical college and every other private college in lahore. i scored 990 in fsc Alhumdulilah. Mcat screwed everything for me


----------



## nidarasul

If u got into Agha Khan or CMH Lahore, then why go for a college fighting the PMDC in court?


----------



## weirdwilli

Raza Jafar said:


> Haha. I have played a trick. Cant mention publicly.
> 
> P.s I have no links in Shifa or anything like that. It was just a trick which worked as per my expectation


Not to be rude or anything , but this is some douchey stuff right here


----------



## Danish.sohail

nidarasul said:


> If u got into Agha Khan or CMH Lahore, then why go for a college fighting the PMDC in court?


Got rejected for Aga Khan and i am on waiting list. so yeah :/ though i can get admission in cmh. i might get seat on merit as well but not in lahore and thats a bummer :/


----------



## RobinAV

Raza Jafar said:


> So guys my name is among shortlisted candidates. Finally a moment of relief (atleast for now) ^_^


What's your aggregate?

- - - Updated - - -



Danish.sohail said:


> Got rejected for Aga Khan and i am on waiting list. so yeah :/ though i can get admission in cmh. i might get seat on merit as well but not in lahore and thats a bummer :/


Well then I'd advise you to go for CMH. Only because of the fact that if you need other people to convince you to go to Shifa means you aren't that into it. Why go to a medical college that you don't like very much when you have other options? I'm assuming you're from Lahore as well. So if I were in your position I'd pick CMH, close to home always wins.


----------



## weirdwilli

I just called shifa and they told me that shortlisted candidates have been sent an email . I didn't get one  , did any one of you get it ?


----------



## khan6102

I got one!


----------



## nidarasul

No... Can u ask them if more people will get one later?


----------



## khan6102

Nida check your junk mail you have an aggregate higher than me....I called they said 300 have been short listed


----------



## weirdwilli

weirdwilli said:


> I just called shifa and they told me that shortlisted candidates have been sent an email . I didn't get one  , did any one of you get it ?



I got got one I got one !! I panicked prematurely !


----------



## essay

weirdwilli said:


> I got got one I got one !! I panicked prematurely !


congratulations what was your aggregate?

- - - Updated - - -

what was your aggregate?

- - - Updated - - -



khan6102 said:


> Nida check your junk mail you have an aggregate higher than me....I called they said 300 have been short listed


how much was your aggregate?


----------



## khan6102

63.3


----------



## essay

khan6102 said:


> 63.3


I have 61.2
really dont know whats gonna happen


----------



## khan6102

Call them .....seeing last years closing merit thought every one above 60 will get the interview call


----------



## essay

khan6102 said:


> Call them .....seeing last years closing merit thought every one above 60 will get the interview call


What should I ask about on the phone? I mean they'll say you'll get an email which i havent gotten yet


----------



## nidarasul

I called and she doesnt know why I didnt get it! But atleast its noted now! Essay call them asap!


----------



## weirdwilli

Mines 63%


----------



## alishkhan

umm guys i didn't get an email.So i called them and they said i was selected for the interview.
So whoever didnt get an email and have aggregate higher than 62 CALL THEM


----------



## Raza Jafar

Congratulations


----------



## alishkhan

Raza Jafar said:


> Congratulations


thank you 

Guys call on this no.
they are really helpful on this no.
0518463636


----------



## nidarasul

This is so extremely careless of Shifa. What if we didnt have this forum, we would never know we had a shot at all or not!


----------



## essay

I called them minimum is 62!


----------



## khan6102

I am going to the office any questions?


----------



## essay

khan6102 said:


> I am going to the office any questions?


I have 61.2 any chance is any of the people chosen for the interview drop out? Please ask this question for me!


----------



## Raza Jafar

Khan6102, Do check the highest aggregate, as well as my merit number after shortlisting so that i can guess my chances for final selection


----------



## essay

khan6102 said:


> I am going to the office any questions?


I have 61.2 is there any chance I'll be called for an interview if anyone chosen drops out? Will there be a second batch of people being called 
Please do ask these questions 
will be gratefull


----------



## nidarasul

khan6102 said:


> I am going to the office any questions?


Ask them if they will send me an email today or not!


----------



## essay

essay said:


> I have 61.2 is there any chance I'll be called for an interview if anyone chosen drops out? Will there be a second batch of people being called
> Please do ask these questions
> will be gratefull


and if there is a second batch when will that be decided


----------



## nidarasul

051-8463759 is the number they picked up for me. No one was picking the others and I couldnt breathe!


----------



## essay

essay said:


> and if there is a second batch when will that be decided


and also ask them if all the 300 people have been called for yet or if theyre doing it in batches 
Im sorry about annoying you But please ask them these questions!


----------



## nidarasul

can someone forward me an email? I really feel like looking at it?


----------



## essay

khan6102 said:


> I am going to the office any questions?


Previously i aked my questions in Parts 
Now im gonna ask them all here in one reply
I have 61.2 what chance do i have if someone drops out from the selected batch?
will they call more people or have they already chosen all their 300 people 
will be really grateful 
and oh congratulations!

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> can someone forward me an email? I really feel like looking at it?


When i called they said theyd send a letter to those selected 
Lucky lot!


----------



## nidarasul

I wanted to see the email too... And if they didnt send people emails properly, we all know Pakistan's postal system! 
My dads office is the postal address I listed. And he isn't in Pakistan right now! Shifa is in H-8/4 and dads office is in H-8/2. I wish I could just go and take it by hand..


----------



## essay

nidarasul said:


> I wanted to see the email too... And if they didnt send people emails properly, we all know Pakistan's postal system!
> My dads office is the postal address I listed. And he isn't in Pakistan right now! Shifa is in H-8/4 and dads office is in H-8/2. I wish I could just go and take it by hand..


well atleast you know you've got a chance. Im so blank :/
Also wait till khan comes back he'll send you a screen shot or something


----------



## weirdwilli




----------



## nidarasul

Thank you! Why doesnt SHIFA sound as happy as we do? 
And essay, I am pretty hopeful they will call more people after the people drop out! Stay hopeful! Best of luck!


----------



## Raza Jafar

I have a confusion, why they have called me on the last date? 28th oct? :/


----------



## essay

I really hope they do 
I doubt it thought the woman on the phone seemed so unconvincing 
Anyway let's see what khan has to say 
Oh and congratulations!


----------



## weirdwilli

Raza Jafar said:


> I have a confusion, why they have called me on the last date? 28th oct? :/


LUCKY YOU ! its just because they have to deal with a lot of people so who's interviewed first or last doesnt matter . 
I say lucky cause you'll know what questions and stuff they'll ask us in the interview and those with later dates will be better prepared .

so is anyones date earlier then the 20th ?


----------



## nidarasul

I emailed them and now they sent me an interview call! I can finally breathe!
28th October here!


----------



## Raza Jafar

Actually you are right :woot: @WeirdWilli

@Nidarasul.. Same here


----------



## alishkhan

Is there anyone who lives in Karachi who got called for the interview. They are calling me to islamabad for the interview.
Someone help please!!!1


----------



## weirdwilli

interviews should be like aku , they do one in every major city


----------



## khan6102

This guys in the admission office said that the final 100 students will be selected from the 300 short listed and no more students will be called for the interview ( he didn't look so sure about that) ... I asked him out of 300 students where do I stand he checked his computer and was about to tell me when this rude lady interrupted and said they don't give out merit positions out until after the interview :/ .... Those who got the interview try calling that man 8463636 give him your application number and ask about your merit positions out of 300....force it out of him!...that will give us a good idea where we stand.


----------



## nidarasul

khan6102 said:


> This guys in the admission office said that the final 100 students will be selected from the 300 short listed and no more students will be called for the interview ( he didn't look so sure about that) ... I asked him out of 300 students where do I stand he checked his computer and was about to tell me when this rude lady interrupted and said they don't give out merit positions out until after the interview :/ .... Those who got the interview try calling that man 8463636 give him your application number and ask about your merit positions out of 300....force it out of him!...that will give us a good idea where we stand.


I dont want to get depressed knowing a lower merit. I am on 63 and the last aggregate was 62, so I am not going to call.


----------



## khan6102

nidarasul said:


> I dont want to get depressed knowing a lower merit. I am on 63 and the last aggregate was 62, so I am not going to call.


well we have 63 and merit closed at 62 how much more depressing can it get ?? Call them u will be pleasantly surprised IA


----------



## RobinAV

Just tried to. No use. The guy just told me my marks (which I already knew obviously) and said the merit positions will be released after the interviews.


----------



## khan6102

RobinAV said:


> Just tried to. No use. The guy just told me my marks (which I already knew obviously) and said the merit positions will be released after the interviews.


Raza jafar should use his trick again


----------



## Raza Jafar

Everyday is not Sunday :/


----------



## RobinAV

Raza Jafar said:


> Everyday is not Sunday :/


But it was Monday when you used your trick :roll:


----------



## khan6102

Raza Jafar said:


> Everyday is not Sunday :/


Last time I heard that quote from Sheikh Rasheed at D-chowk


----------



## nidarasul

And what do u guys plan to do once u find out ur merit position? Give a re-test? Can't do that so what exactly do we find it out for? Depression for people below 100. As long as you are like 65+ u might want to find out, but I certainly dont want to ruin my happiness today! :O


----------



## Raza Jafar

khan6102 said:


> Last time I heard that quote from Sheikh Rasheed at D-chowk


You will not find much difference in Sheikhu's and Mine English.  lol


----------



## claire414

Hey guys does anybody have any idea about the closing merit of cmh last year?


----------



## Hanniaqureshi

I got 62.125 I should get the email right? According to the rude guy in the office he doesn't know why I didn't get the email and I should call again when the "madam" is there


----------



## nidarasul

Hanniaqureshi said:


> I got 62.125 I should get the email right? According to the rude guy in the office he doesn't know why I didn't get the email and I should call again when the "madam" is there


I spoke to the lady, yes. You should try on this number:
051-8463759
I spoke to her on this one.


----------



## Hanniaqureshi

that's the no. I called but the lady is on break. Did she check and tell u? Or like u just told then ur score and they emailed?


----------



## Danish.sohail

RobinAV said:


> What's your aggregate?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Well then I'd advise you to go for CMH. Only because of the fact that if you need other people to convince you to go to Shifa means you aren't that into it. Why go to a medical college that you don't like very much when you have other options? I'm assuming you're from Lahore as well. So if I were in your position I'd pick CMH, close to home always wins.


Yeah cmh is a good option. Plus i dont know how shifa is, i havenot heard anything about it. Plus i was seeing prof results and they were bad, really bad.


----------



## nidarasul

Hanniaqureshi said:


> that's the no. I called but the lady is on break. Did she check and tell u? Or like u just told then ur score and they emailed?


No she asked me my roll number. I gave her the NTS one which she didnt need. Then she asked me my name and my marks in fsc. Then she said, yes you will get the email today and if u dont, we are dispatching letters anyway. So I emailed the admin office and they sent me my email in about 30 minutes or so.


----------



## Danish.sohail

nidarasul said:


> can someone forward me an email? I really feel like looking at it?


yeah sure why not, but why didnt you get one?


----------



## nidarasul

Danish.sohail said:


> yeah sure why not, but why didnt you get one?


No i got it now. They forgot to send it to me earlier. lol


----------



## Hanniaqureshi

She didn't do any of that for me she just said "this is ur nts score" and according to our record u don't get 62.125 u get 61 which is wrong I'm gonna go to shifa tmrw for verification


----------



## alishkhan

weirdwilli said:


> interviews should be like aku , they do one in every major city


but when i called them they said that i had to come to islamabad to give the interview.


----------



## aneyk

Islamic international k kab on hongay admission??? Aur rashid latif wale kab cal karain gay interview k liye


----------



## famal

Does that mean I'll not get called 
Mine is 61.43


----------



## nidarasul

So far, no one in 61s has been called... Sorry about that..
Hannia, what formula did u use? And tell us ur nts, fsc and matric marks so we can help u confirm.


----------



## famal

What noooo 

They've sent out mails to all 300 short listed candidates or are there any left?


----------



## khan6102

famal said:


> What noooo
> 
> They've sent out mails to all 300 short listed candidates or are there any left?


The short listed 300 have above 62


----------



## Hanniaqureshi

88% in matric, 81.9% in fsc and 55% in nts these are exact percentages and i did 10%of88+ 40%of 81.9 +37.5% of 55 that adds upto 62.185 not 61 as shifa says


----------



## khan6102

Hanniaqureshi said:


> 88% in matric, 81.9% in fsc and 55% in nts these are exact percentages and i did 10%of88+ 40%of 81.9 +37.5% of 55 that adds upto 62.185 not 61 as shifa says


Yes 62.185


----------



## Hanniaqureshi

i hate life


----------



## abc2

*Will I Get Called?*

I have 62% and I did not receive an interveiw email


----------



## RobinAV

abc2 said:


> I have 62% and I did not receive an interveiw email


Did you check your junk/spam folder? That's where I found mine.


----------



## abc2

I did. Still nothing. :'(

- - - Updated - - -

I have 262 in nts, 776 in matric and 905 in fsc. Did I calculate my agregate correctly?


----------



## nidarasul

abc2 said:


> I did. Still nothing. :'(
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I have 262 in nts, 776 in matric and 905 in fsc. Did I calculate my agregate correctly?


Comes out 60.78 for me..
You have to go like, (262/480 x37.5) + (905/1100 x40) + (776/1050 x 10)


----------



## abc2

Wait. Isn't matric out of 900? You said 1050 :/


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

abc2 said:


> Wait. Isn't matric out of 900? You said 1050 :/


Ita out of 900 for alevel students and 1050 for matrix students


----------



## abc2

I gave a levels. So it should be 900.


----------



## Hanniaqureshi

abc2 said:


> I gave a levels. So it should be 900.


Did u call and ask them?


----------



## nidarasul

Oh I am sorry, I am not sure about the A level formula. Maybe they calculated yours with the matric/fsc way. Thats why they think its not 62. Call them and make sure to mention that. Or better yet, if you are in Islamabad, visit Shifa!


----------



## Ali11

What type of questions they ask in interview ?? anybody have idea ?


----------



## khan6102

Hafsashabbirazam said:


> Ita out of 900 for alevel students and 1050 for matrix students


What does that mean?What is the formula for A level students?


----------



## abc2

I'll call them subha. What's the O/A level way and matric/fsc way? :/ :!:


----------



## nidarasul

abc2 said:


> I'll call them subha. What's the O/A level way and matric/fsc way? :/ :!:


A levels have a different total marks point. Its 900 while matric total marks at 1050. Now I understand why they say their equivalence is reduced. They leave out the part that the total marks are reduced as well!


----------



## Hanniaqureshi

nidarasul said:


> A levels have a different total marks point. Its 900 while matric total marks at 1050. Now I understand why they say their equivalence is reduced. They leave out the part that the total marks are reduced as well!


No our marks are reduced even if we get an A* at lets say 94% it still gets counted as 90% while converting for an A even if u scored 87% to get that A while converting it gets counted as 85% this way in some cases our marks are reduced while in some cases they are increased. In A levels there's an additional reduction of 10-15 marks (this happened to me idk if it is their rule or something)


----------



## nidarasul

Hanniaqureshi said:


> No our marks are reduced even if we get an A* at lets say 94% it still gets counted as 90% while converting for an A even if u scored 87% to get that A while converting it gets counted as 85% this way in some cases our marks are reduced while in some cases they are increased. In A levels there's an additional reduction of 10-15 marks (this happened to me idk if it is their rule or something)


Kids in our school back in China once complained about this issue. The response they received was according to that year specifically. I think it was 2011 or 2012. They said that for fsc and matric the grades are awarded as A* being above 85% and the standard downward grading. But for that year, for instance in mathematics, their grading was such that they got an A* at 75%. Idk why but A level grading system differs each year. And they calculated the equivalence by bringing the grade at par with the standard fsc/matric grading and something about the marks obtained in A levels and not the grade being considered.
There was quite a fuss about it in China, the complaint was lodged through the Pakistan Embassy in Beijing and they received an official response from the IBCC. I didn't quite catch all of it since I was somewhere in matric at the time and now I seem to have forgotten most of it too. Sorry if that was a really messed up explanation but it made sense at the time.


----------



## essay

khan6102 said:


> This guys in the admission office said that the final 100 students will be selected from the 300 short listed and no more students will be called for the interview ( he didn't look so sure about that) ... I asked him out of 300 students where do I stand he checked his computer and was about to tell me when this rude lady interrupted and said they don't give out merit positions out until after the interview :/ .... Those who got the interview try calling that man 8463636 give him your application number and ask about your merit positions out of 300....force it out of him!...that will give us a good idea where we stand.


what do you mean by "he didn't look so sure about that"


----------



## famal

Haha @essay, stop looking for clues man. We won't get called


----------



## essay

famal said:


> Haha @essay, stop looking for clues man. We won't get called


hahaha i cant O.O


----------



## Hanniaqureshi

Shifa takes 50% of ur a levels score they don't do the 10% and 40% thing that's why our scores are different to theirs. They do this for all a levels students and they claim that it wouldn't make a difference if they did 10% and 40% or the 50%. Even though it does decrease marks


----------



## Danish.sohail

Hanniaqureshi said:


> Shifa takes 50% of ur a levels score they don't do the 10% and 40% thing that's why our scores are different to theirs. They do this for all a levels students and they claim that it wouldn't make a difference if they did 10% and 40% or the 50%. Even though it does decrease marks


My friend, she flunked in mcat but she did shifa test well. But due to equivalence of A level she got less aggregate i.e 60%. Shes in bad state :/


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

Umm, my aggregate is 72.6, hope thats enough


----------



## Raza Jafar

^ more than enough


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

Lol, whats yours? ^


----------



## Raza Jafar

Mine? 66.5%


----------

